# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Ένας επισκέπτης ομόρφυνε την μέρα μου

## amastro

Σήμερα το μεσημεράκι, όταν βγήκα να πετάξω στον κάδο μια σακούλα με τα σκουπίδια από το καθάρισμα των πουλιών,
πέρασα ξυστά δίπλα από μια καρδερίνα που έτρωγε, χωρίς να ενοχληθεί στάλα. Προφανώς έχοντας δραπετεύσει από κλουβί, με άφησε
να την πλησιάσω με τη φωτογραφική μηχανή στα 2 μέτρα χωρίς να σταματήσει να τρώει.














Έκατσε εκεί, δίπλα στους περαστικούς και τα αυτοκίνητα, μέχρι που σουρούπωσε.
Μετά ανέβηκε να κουρνιάσει σε κάτι κυπαρισσάκια στον κήπο μας.
Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει ο φιλαράκος.

----------


## jk21

Ηρεμη .... αρα μαλλον καιρο σε αιχμαλωσια 

Βρηκε ομως τροφη .... αρα οσοι ανησυχουν οτι καποια πουλια με τον καιρο χανουν τα ενστικτα .... να το ξεχασουν !!!

αν και πιστευω οτι και εκει που ειναι ,αν βρισκει τροφη συντομα θα βρει το δρομο της  ,αν ειχε απελευθερωθει σε καταλληλη περιοχη εκτος πολης  ,ακομα και 5 χρονια να ηταν στο κλουβι (με καταλληλη προετοιμασια και ξεμουδιασμα φτερων ) μια χαρα θα επιβιωνε !!!


γιατι τα πουλια που γεννιουντα στη Φυση ,ανηκουν ζωντανα΄ή πεθαμενα μονο σε αυτη !!!


Ανδρεα βαλε το βιντεακι και στη διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση .Το δικαιουσα !

Ο ζωχος ειναι απο τα λατρεμενα της φυτα και για μενα ,βασικος στο να κατακοκκινησει η μασκα της !

----------


## kostaskirki

Ωραιες εικονες Ανδρεα! Μακαρι να του πανε ολα καλα!
Αν κρινω απο τα χρωματα του δεν νομιζω να ηταν πολυ καιρο στην αιχμαλωσια! Τετοιοι ανθρωποι τις εχουν σε κλουβακι 25x25 και μονο με κεχρι!
Οπως ολα δειχνουν θα τα καταφερει μια χαρα!!

----------


## mitsman

το πουλακι δεν ειναι ελληνικο, ερχεται απο καπου πολυ μακρια και ειναι πολυ κουρασμενο! Δεν εχει μεινει μερα μεσα στο κλουβι και αυτο φαινεται απο τα φτερα του....
Ευχομαι να ειναι καλα.....

----------


## jk21

Πριν λιγες μερες ειχε υπαρξει περιπτωση πουλιου στη Μακεδονια (ειχε πιαστει απο γνωστο ατομου που συνομιλησα στο fb και ειχε φωτο του  ) το οποιο ηταν πιο μεγαλοσωμο απο balcanica και δειχνοντας φωτο του σε ατομο με εμπειρια ,μου ειπε οτι ηταν _Carduelis carduelis brevirostris  καυκασια _ σε μεταναστευση προς τα νοτια .Ισως εχουμε κατι αντιστοιχο ,αν και μου κανει εντυπωση να περασε μεσα απο αθηνα ,γιατι δεν ειναι μεταναστευτικος δρομος (δεν ξερω για το παρκο τριτση μηπως ... αν και δεν ειναι γνωστο σαν καποιος ιδιαιτερος βιοτοπος για καρδερινα )  


Δημητρη την βλεπεις ομως για μεγαλυτερη απο balcanica ;

----------


## vasilis.a

εχεις τετοια αποικια απο αγριοζωχο και δεν την εχεις..κλαδεψει????

----------


## amastro

> Δημητρη την βλεπεις ομως για μεγαλυτερη απο balcanica ;


Αν βοηθάει η άποψη ενός άσχετου σαν και εμένα, το πουλί μου φάνηκε πιο μεγαλόσωμο από τις δικές μας καρδερίνες.
Στην αρχή μου πέρασε από το μυαλό μήπως είναι major , αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι θα έβλεπα τουλάχιστον κάποιο δαχτυλίδι.

----------


## jk21

τοτε μαλλον brevistoris πρεπει να ειναι 

ειτε σε μεταναστευση ,ειτε προσφατα πιασμενο απο ηλιθιο ,αλλα το σκασε

----------


## amastro

> εχεις τετοια αποικια απο αγριοζωχο και δεν την εχεις..κλαδεψει????


Ένα καρδερινάκι έχω οπότε δεν τα κόβω, τα κορφολογώ.

----------


## jk21

δεν βγαινουν και τα ατιμα ομοιομορφα για να κοβεις ολοκληρο κλαδι ... αλλα ειναι ωριμα ,αλλα ανωριμα

----------


## amastro

> δεν βγαινουν και τα ατιμα ομοιομορφα για να κοβεις ολοκληρο κλαδι ... αλλα ειναι ωριμα ,αλλα ανωριμα


Δεν με χαλάει καθόλου. Δίνω τόσο καιρό στο πουλί και έχει ακόμα..

----------


## orion

> το πουλακι δεν ειναι ελληνικο, ερχεται απο καπου πολυ μακρια και ειναι πολυ κουρασμενο! Δεν εχει μεινει μερα μεσα στο κλουβι και αυτο φαινεται απο τα φτερα του....
> Ευχομαι να ειναι καλα.....


σωστοοοος  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Υπέροχος "επισκέπτης"!

----------


## Μπία

Υπέροχο συναπάντημα ::

----------


## Γιαννης-Σινδος

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες δυστυχώς με τους ρυθμούς που τα πιάνουν δεν μας έχουν αφήσει να τα απολαμβάνουμε και πολύ συχνά.

----------

